# Clean Columbia



## Freqman1 (Aug 25, 2016)

This bike is over the money but definitely one of the cleanest of these I've ever seen. V/r Shawn
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=371718645533


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 25, 2016)

yes, a beauty


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 25, 2016)

ya that is clean good luck selling that bad boy


----------



## stoney (Aug 25, 2016)

Wow, that is a beauty. Great bike.


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 25, 2016)

Awesome original...


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 26, 2016)

I saw that one. It's all of what the seller says it is and more. Three grand is a lot of change for a bicycle but plenty of people out there have spent more on Bluebirds and such. 

Maybe someone will buy it and donate it to the MrColumbia Museum. Any takers?


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 26, 2016)

That bike should be worth the asking price or close to it IMO


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 26, 2016)

You would think so. We had this same discussion when I bought the dashboard bike. The Columbia bikes fail to bring the big dollars for some reason. Personally I think they are undervalued but given the market I'd be good for about half the asking price on the bike that is the subject of this thread. V/r Shawn


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 27, 2016)

I think it's impossible to establish or define a realistic "what's it worth" price for a bike like this. There aren't any comps to put it up against. Bikes in this condition transcend any established prices because of the near NOS condition. Condition wise it's the ultimate for any collector; near perfect original un-touched survivor in a rare color combo. A Bowden Spacelander or Elgin Bluebird in the same condition would blow away the rest of the field price wise. Same applies here, only on a lower level. In my opinion, 3 grand isn't out of line. For that, you'll have a rare nearly new specimen and tremendous bragging rights and trophies everywhere it shows. You can't get all of that for much less these days.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 27, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> I think it's impossible to establish or define a realistic "what's it worth" price for a bike like this. There aren't any comps to put it up against. Bikes in this condition transcend any established prices because of the near NOS condition. Condition wise it's the ultimate for any collector; near perfect original un-touched survivor in a rare color combo. A Bowden Spacelander or Elgin Bluebird in the same condition would blow away the rest of the field price wise. Same applies here, only on a lower level. In my opinion, 3 grand isn't out of line. For that, you'll have a rare nearly new specimen and tremendous bragging rights and trophies everywhere it shows. You can't get all of that for much less these days.





I hear what yer sayin but it's in the marketplace now. We'll see if someone steps up. If this were a prewar bike it would probably be gone by now. I just don't think it'll fetch $3k but we'll see. The comparison to a Bluebird or Bowden is an apples and oranges thing. Most collectors consider those what I call 'blue chip' bikes. This ain't one of those. This will take someone with a love for Columbias and a true appreciation of the condition of the bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 27, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I hear what yer sayin but it's in the marketplace now. We'll see if someone steps up. If this were a prewar bike it would probably be gone by now. I just don't think it'll fetch $3k but we'll see. The comparison to a Bluebird or Bowden is an apples and oranges thing. Most collectors consider those what I call 'blue chip' bikes. This ain't one of those. This will take someone with a love for Columbias and a true appreciation of the condition of the bike. V/r Shawn



I really wasn't comparing it to Bluebird or Spacelander. Meant that either of those 2 in this condition would sell for far more than others of the same model. Should have worded it differently.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 27, 2016)

I agree but I think that is true with any bike. This just isn't a bike most people stick on their 'Top 10' list and for that reason may have trouble getting the respect $ wise. Don't get me wrong I love the bike its just not something I'd drop $3k on. V/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Aug 28, 2016)

So I guess my matching his and hers set would bring some serious coin?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2016)

Nice bikes JD. That's really the discussion here--trying to get serious coin for a bike in exceptional condition. The problem is there seems to be a lack of demand at that price point. V/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Aug 28, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Nice bikes JD. That's really the discussion here--trying to get serious coin for a bike in exceptional condition. The problem is there seems to be a lack of demand at that price point. V/r Shawn



Yeah, I wished these late 40s brought a high demand but, rarity demands that kind of return. These just aren't rare.
Now having a matching set might be[emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 29, 2016)

The bike ended without any action. The one shown below with original Fisk WWs sold for $725 shipped! I think somewhere around $1500 would be top of the market for the Ebay bike--at least right now. Sales are usually a little flat this time of the year. V/r Shawn


----------

